# Windows 10 Update error and Troubleshooter won't function



## f1lm-018 (Jul 2, 2020)

When my computer tries to update, it will just download the updates but can't install them. Also, I can't install the printer driver because it will error too. These has been happening for months now and still I have not found any solution for it. If I try to troubleshoot too, the interface for troubleshooting won't appear. I will attach the screenshot to show the error codes when I update. I would be very glad if someone could help me in solving this problem.










Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.9
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 10 Home Single Language, 64 bit, Build 17763, Installed 20190310214833.000000+480
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-7300HQ CPU @ 2.50GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 158 Stepping 9, CPU Count: 4
Total Physical RAM: 8 GB
Graphics Card: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1050
Hard Drives: C: 230 GB (59 GB Free); E: 699 GB (255 GB Free);
Motherboard: ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. GL503VD, ver 1.0, s/n HCN0CX054480496
System: American Megatrends Inc., ver _ASUS_ - 1072009, s/n HCN0CX054480496
Antivirus: Windows Defender, Disabled


----------



## tomg35 (Jan 7, 2020)

If you can’t access the troubleshooting tools through settings then you can download them directly from Microsoft


----------



## zebanovich (Mar 2, 2019)

The error code from your screenshot means:
*The update has not been downloaded*


```
PS C:\tools> .\err* 0x80246007
# for hex 0x80246007 / decimal -2145099769
  WU_E_DM_NOTDOWNLOADED                                          wuerror.h
# The update has not been downloaded.
# 1 matches found for "0x80246007"
```
Please download SetupDiag from bellow link:
https://docs.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/deployment/upgrade/setupdiag

Run the program, wait to complete then zip up logs that get generated.
The logs will be in same location where you downloaded SetupDiag.

Share your zipped logs here.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Try the Windows Update troubleshooter. Go to the search bar and type *troubleshooting settings* and click on that option. Click on Windows Update and go through the troubleshooter.


----------



## f1lm-018 (Jul 2, 2020)

Couriant said:


> Try the Windows Update troubleshooter. Go to the search bar and type *troubleshooting settings* and click on that option. Click on Windows Update and go through the troubleshooter.


It won't work. It will say this.


----------



## f1lm-018 (Jul 2, 2020)

zebanovich said:


> The error code from your screenshot means:
> *The update has not been downloaded*
> 
> 
> ...


Here it is sir.


----------



## zebanovich (Mar 2, 2019)

Hello, please uninstall ESET NOD32 Antivirus and reboot computer.
make sure eset anti virus program or any other eset component is no longer present after reboot, then try updating again.

You should never run more than one anti virus, this causes all sorts of weird problems.

let me know if this doesn't resolve the issue.


----------



## f1lm-018 (Jul 2, 2020)

tomg35 said:


> If you can't access the troubleshooting tools through settings then you can download them directly from Microsoft





zebanovich said:


> Hello, please uninstall ESET NOD32 Antivirus and reboot computer.
> make sure eset anti virus program or any other eset component is no longer present after reboot, then try updating again.
> 
> You should never run more than one anti virus, this causes all sorts of weird problems.
> ...


still got an error sir.


----------



## zebanovich (Mar 2, 2019)

Please share fresh logs.


----------



## f1lm-018 (Jul 2, 2020)

zebanovich said:


> Please share fresh logs.


Here sir.


----------



## zebanovich (Mar 2, 2019)

*C: 230 GB (59 GB Free) *
Could be you don't have enough free space on C drive, make some more space if possible and try again.
Press Windows key + R
type into run box: *cleanmgr*
Hit OK, cleanup both for your user account and system wide data.

Please confirm following file exists:
_C:\Program Files\ESET\ESET NOD32 Antivirus\ekrn.exe_

If yes, follow bellow link to remove eset components:
https://support.eset.com/en/kb2289-uninstall-eset-manually-using-the-eset-uninstaller-tool

restart computer and try again.


----------



## f1lm-018 (Jul 2, 2020)

zebanovich said:


> *C: 230 GB (59 GB Free) *
> Could be you don't have enough free space on C drive, make some more space if possible and try again.
> Press Windows key + R
> type into run box: *cleanmgr*
> ...


Still error sir.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

So let's start with the common troubleshooting steps for Windows Update.

The first step is to go into Command Prompt in admin mode (type *cmd* in search bar and select *Run as Administrator*) then in Command Prompt, type *sfc / scannow* and press enter. Let this run, and if it finds errors that it cannot fix, run the command *dism*.*exe /Online /Cleanup-image /Restorehealth* and see if that fixes any errors.


----------



## zebanovich (Mar 2, 2019)

f1lm-018 said:


> Still error sir.


Please share current free disk space and fresh logs.
To share disk space re-run THIS tool.


----------



## f1lm-018 (Jul 2, 2020)

Couriant said:


> So let's start with the common troubleshooting steps for Windows Update.
> 
> The first step is to go into Command Prompt in admin mode (type *cmd* in search bar and select *Run as Administrator*) then in Command Prompt, type *sfc / scannow* and press enter. Let this run, and if it finds errors that it cannot fix, run the command *dism*.*exe /Online /Cleanup-image /Restorehealth* and see if that fixes any errors.


still error sir.


----------



## f1lm-018 (Jul 2, 2020)

zebanovich said:


> Please share current free disk space and fresh logs.
> To share disk space re-run THIS tool.


Here sir.


----------



## f1lm-018 (Jul 2, 2020)

zebanovich said:


> Please share current free disk space and fresh logs.
> To share disk space re-run THIS tool.


Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.9
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 10 Home Single Language, 64 bit, Build 17763, Installed 20190310214833.000000+480
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM) i5-7300HQ CPU @ 2.50GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 158 Stepping 9, CPU Count: 4
Total Physical RAM: 8 GB
Graphics Card: NVIDIA GeForce GTX 1050
Hard Drives: C: 230 GB (61 GB Free); E: 699 GB (255 GB Free);
Motherboard: ASUSTeK COMPUTER INC. GL503VD, ver 1.0, s/n HCN0CX054480496
System: American Megatrends Inc., ver _ASUS_ - 1072009, s/n HCN0CX054480496
Antivirus: Windows Defender, Enabled and Updated


----------



## zebanovich (Mar 2, 2019)

I gave you link to eset site to remove eset anti virus component, did you follow instructions to remove eset?
If not please do it.

Next do following:

1. Press Windows key +R
2. type into run box: *sigverif*
3. Hit OK
4. In a window that appears Click "Start"
5. Wait until complete the click on "Advanced" button
6. Click on "View log" button
7. While log is open, press CTRL + A then CTRL + C to copy contents
8. paste contents into a new text file and attach it in your new reply

Next step:
1. Press Windows key
2. type: *cmd.exe*
3. run Command prompt as Administrator
4. type (or copy) bellow code into console and press enter
`CHKDSK /r`
5. If asked to restart do it.

Next time windows boots up, follow bellow tutorial:
https://forums.techguy.org/threads/using-the-sfc-and-dism-to-repair-windows-10.1235557/

Now restart computer and try updating again.


----------



## f1lm-018 (Jul 2, 2020)

My PC is now updated. But I don't know what method fixed it. lol. I uninstalled ESET but still didn't work so I proceed in doing the DISM cleanup but still didn't work. Yesterday i tried deleting the contents of SoftwareDistribution file and deleted heavy files on my C drive to make some space but still after that it still got an error but later the day it again tries to install the updates and after some time my pc prompted me to restart to finish installing the updates and now it is updated to 1909. Thank you sir Couriant and sir zebanovich for all the help. Stay safe.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

f1lm-018 said:


> My PC is now updated. But I don't know what method fixed it. lol. I uninstalled ESET but still didn't work so I proceed in doing the DISM cleanup but still didn't work. Yesterday i tried deleting the contents of SoftwareDistribution file and deleted heavy files on my C drive to make some space but still after that it still got an error but later the day it again tries to install the updates and after some time my pc prompted me to restart to finish installing the updates and now it is updated to 1909. Thank you sir Couriant and sir zebanovich for all the help. Stay safe.


The next step would have been to remove the SoftwareDistribution folder (it gets replaced) so it could be that a) you have too much data in that folder, or there was some corruption within it. Windows Update can be really weird.


----------

